# Adding Brake Fluid



## krisbecca (Sep 23, 2009)

The lights just came on to top off the brake fluid. Where and how do I do this?? Thanks


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

If your car is an '04 and it hasn't been done within the last year, I'd recommend having your brake fluid fully flushed out instead of just topped off. If you want to learn how to do it yourself see if you can find a local member that's willing to help.


----------



## BIMADDICTION (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 for the brake flush if not already been done. Recommend every 2 years or so.

But...if your brake fluid is low, then chances are your brake pads are getting low as well. Take a peek at the pads and see how much material is left...


----------

